# Viper Juice - The Journey



## Viper_SA (20/3/15)

Hi all, I thought I would create one new thread and add all my DIY stuff to it as time progresses to build on the journey. In anticipation of my DIY from Skyblue, I sorted out a rack in one of my hobby cupboards after a short trip to Westpack.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/15)

This morning I mixed my first juice in a 5ml sample size. I have always had a thing for Turkisg Delight, an at the end of the month I used to mix Nesquick. I found that 2 teaspoons chocolate and one teaspoon strawberry was a great flavor for me and was reminiscent of Turkish Delight. So, I mixed up the 5ml with a total 7% flavor mix, 2/3 TFA Double Cocolate and 1/3 TFA Strawberry Cream. Tasted good in the dripper. Tonight I mixed up a 30ml in 9mg nicotine. Decided to up the flavor to 10% and change the choc/strawberry ratio to 65/35. If the flavors are too intense, I will cut down to 6mg nicotine to dilute the flavors. Currently steeping on a heat pad in an empty snake cage again.




I'll probably stick with snake names for all my DIY juices from now on. Also mixed up a 5ml tester of TFA Orange Cream and Double Chocolate earlier to try and replicate those orange chocolate sweets in the mixed selections. Pity I couldn't get hold of a dark chocolate from Skyblue. Other flavors on the horizon include: Coconut/Chocolate, Coconut/Pineapple, Strawberry/Pineapple, Fruit Fusion of a few fruits thrown together....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Phil (20/3/15)

Sounds good bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Great going @Viper_SA 
You are moving very quickly. Congrats!

Just dont mix any of the snake things into your juices!
Lol

PS - Waiting for the Green Mamba juice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (21/3/15)

@Silver might do a kiwi/menthol for the Green Mamba, just for people like you who like the menthols. 
Maybe a 36mg for the the Rinkhals? Then the vaper can play dead after he vapes the juice?   

For those interested, these heat pads seem to work well in place of car boot steeping etc. The 9W version only get to 30 degC - 35 degC. I have thermo regulated wire in my racks, but it works the same way. 



Could work well to build a "steeping case" or something. Maybe add a vibration device to it or something like that?



Note the color difference. The one on the right was steeped overnight at 32 degC. Seems to work, right?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (21/3/15)

Update: The Orange Cream/Double Chocolate combo is coming a long nice. After the 1st night of steeping the orange is really popping nicely with a chocolaty undertone (at least when you smell it). Just mixed some more small sample batches. Chocolate Coconut (also to try and replicate the sweet), Coconut Pineapple (was my favorite soft drink as a kid) and a special little Chameleon Mix that may take some tweaking with the flavor combo. Vaped the last of my 5ml sample of the Milksnake this morning, and after a bit of steeping over night it is exactly what I wanted.  Very chuffed with myself at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waheed (21/3/15)

Hey dude, loving the viper chronicles. Keep em coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (22/3/15)

Very nice bruske...cant wait to see whatll be in your Taipan mix...lol...use to be a snake fanatic myself...Venom Labs in the making...will meet up sometime for a tastepo!


----------



## Alex (22/3/15)

Very interesting @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/15)

So.... I just finished some chores and chucked some of the Orange Cream/Double Chocolate mix in the Kanger Subtank Mini after a clean and re-wick. Not a good idea... Where it tasted okay in the mAN at around 12W, it tasted very bland and bitter in the subtank at 20W. I cranked the power down to 15W and the air holes to the middle setting(2 open). The taste is coming through, but not all that great.Not a mix I will make again I think. I'll vape the tank empty and see if it grows on me, but I doubt it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So.... I just finished some chores and chucked some of the Orange Cream/Double Chocolate mix in the Kanger Subtank Mini after a clean and re-wick. Not a good idea... Where it tasted okay in the mAN at around 12W, it tasted very bland and bitter in the subtank at 20W. I cranked the power down to 15W and the air holes to the middle setting(2 open). The taste is coming through, but not all that great.Not a mix I will make again I think. I'll vape the tank empty and see if it grows on me, but I doubt it...






That was the mix I tried if anyone is interested at all


----------



## Waheed (27/3/15)

Perhaps change the concentrations of the flavours. I am experimenting with the vanilla custard (5%, 8%, 10% & 15%) and the profile seems best at 8%. 10 and 15 leave you with the effect of vaping something that has spice in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/15)

On a more positive note, my Milksnake mix is very nice and smooth and just what I wanted for a "comfort" vape.
Tastes exactly like mixing chocolate and strawberry Nesquick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (29/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> On a more positive note, my Milksnake mix is very nice and smooth and just what I wanted for a "comfort" vape.
> Tastes exactly like mixing chocolate and strawberry Nesquick.


I need to try this.


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

Been a while since I updated this thread, sorry. First off is my Bipolar Snake Oil clone. Think I'll call it Green Mamba. This works pretty well and has a 6% total flavoring. I give this an 8/10 score.




Next up is Uncle Uke's Pineapple. A recipe from the web that I just adjusted to 6% total flavoring. It is currently at 50/50 pineapple/sweet cream. Might go 60/40 next time in favor of pineapple. Again an 8/10 score for my taste.




Had high hopes for this one, but the musk flavor over-powers everything. Also at 6% total flavoring. I score it a 4/10 at best.


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

Really liking this one as well, but have only tried it in 0mg so far as a tester. Again 6% total flavoring, and all TFA as always, unless otherwise stated




Made a 0mg tester of this one, but I think the double chocolate concentrate isn't for me. Don't much care for the taste.Tends to be very over-powering and has a funny after-taste. Won't be mixing this one up again.




This is also a tweaked internet recipe, and might get a 4/10. The french vanilla doesn't really work for me and makes me feel nauseous at times when trying this one out. Also just a 0mg tester.


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

Tried mixing up a straight musk candy for the mAN to be used in the car. The musk candy is very over-powering and tastes a bit like rosewater. Not sweet enough at all at 6%. Might try a Turkish Delight with it some time. Dropped some 60% PG menthol from Skyblue in it, and..... Now it tastes like Aquafresh Musk Mint. like it. Will test out the 6mg sample and decide if it will be continued or not.




This one was made to try and do something similar to the Tark's RASPUTIN (same concept, not same taste). Wanted to combine some fruit flavoring with tobacco and see the effect on different wattages. So far it has been steeping and have only tried a small amount. Seems like there might be something there to explore further. It contains a NET that was made from Peterson's Sweet Killarney tobacco.




Last but not least... Snake Blood. Also an internet recipe that I have tested in 0mg an quite like. Will definitely be exploring this one further.


----------

